# Eden's Pets



## Carol (Jul 15, 2010)

Adam and Eve said. "Lord, when we were in the garden, you walked with us  every day. Now we do not see you anymore. We are lonesome here and it  is difficult for us to remember how much you love us."

And God said, "No problem! I will create a companion for you that will  be with you forever and who will be a reflection of my love for you, so  that you will love me even when you cannot see me. Regardless of how  selfish or childish or unlovable you may be, this new companion will  accept you as you are and will love you as I do, in spite of  yourselves."

And God created a new animal to be a companion for Adam and Eve. And it  was a good animal.

And God was pleased.

And the new animal was pleased to be with Adam and Eve and he wagged his  tail.

And Adam said, "Lord, I have already named all the animals in the  Kingdom and I cannot think of a name for this new animal."

And God said, "No problem. Because I have created this new animal to be a  reflection of my love for you, his name will be a reflection of my own  name, and you will call him DOG."

And Dog lived with Adam and Eve and was a companion to them and loved  them. And they were comforted.

And God was pleased.

And Dog was content and wagged his tail.

After a while, it came to pass that an angel came to the Lord and said,  

"Lord, Adam and Eve have become filled with pride. They strut and preen  like peacocks and they believe they are worthy of adoration. Dog has  indeed taught them that they are loved, but perhaps too well."

And God said, "No problem! I will create for them a companion who will  be with them forever and who will see them as they are. The companion  will remind them of their limitations, so they will know that they are  not always worthy of adoration."

And God created Cat to be a companion to Adam and Eve.

And Cat would not obey them.

And when Adam and Eve gazed into Cat's eyes, they were reminded that  they were not the supreme beings.

And Adam and Eve learned humility.

And they were greatly improved.

And God was pleased.

And Dog was happy.

And Cat didn't give a **** one way or the other. :lol2:


----------



## Hawke (Jul 15, 2010)

This is why cats control the internet.


----------



## Carol (Jul 15, 2010)

Hawke said:


> This is why cats control the internet.



Yessss!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 15, 2010)

A dog noticed one day that his owner feeds him, walks him, and gives him treats; so, the he concluded that his owner must be God. A cat noticed one day that his owner feeds him, changes his litterbox, and gives him treats. The cat then concluded, "*I'M GOD*".
Sean


----------

